# INSULATORS



## dario (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello fellow bottle collectors.  I started digging for bottles in 1966 and dug my first insulator in 1967.  I have collected both ever since, but my passion is really insulators.  I am very active in the hobby and have dug insulators in many states.  I have written many articles and done research everywhere from museums to the National Archives in DC.  I was awarded Outstanding Service from the NIA (National Insulator Association).  And finally, I am now responsible for assigning CDs to any new glass insulator in the hobby.  I love the glass.  I am also here for any questions you may have.  I have extensive research materials in my collection.


----------



## sandchip (May 8, 2020)

The Seiler's, the Emminger's, the aqua slash and on and on and on...the stuff of dreams!  Wow...


----------



## woods_walker (May 8, 2020)

Fifth row down and over one is a green insulator. Can you tell me more about it? A lot of those are new to me but that one really stands out. Love the holes in the glass, I haven’t seen that before on anything glass when I think about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dario (May 8, 2020)

woods_walker said:


> Fifth row down and over one is a green insulator. Can you tell me more about it? A lot of those are new to me but that one really stands out. Love the holes in the glass, I haven’t seen that before on anything glass when I think about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that is a CD687.1.  It is a French "T-Bar" type insulator.   L'ELECTRO VERRE is the manufacturer.  It is about 100 years old and highly collectible because of it's unique shape.  It was used for early electric as opposed to telephone or telegraph.


----------



## woods_walker (May 8, 2020)

dario said:


> Yes that is a CD687.1. It is a French "T-Bar" type insulator. L'ELECTRO VERRE is the manufacturer. It is about 100 years old and highly collectible because of it's unique shape. It was used for early electric as opposed to telephone or telegraph.



Great information and thanks for sharing I would love to see some of your bottles sometime! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dario (May 8, 2020)

sandchip said:


> The Seiler's, the Emminger's, the aqua slash and on and on and on...the stuff of dreams!  Wow...


Yes there are some toughies here.  There are also some one-of-a kinds, or one of "less than 4 known", be it condition, color, embossing, or shape.  I love these stupid things.  Thanks for the comment. LOL


----------



## woods_walker (May 8, 2020)

dario said:


> Yes there are some toughies here. There are also some one-of-a kinds, or one of "less than 4 known", be it condition, color, embossing, or shape. I love these stupid things. Thanks for the comment. LOL



I’ve shared this before on the forum but I received a response saying it was common. I could see that because there are no makers marks on it and it’s just a plain insulator.... It just seems to be so old and crude and I have been unable to find another like it online. Could you pass along any info on this one? 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dario (May 8, 2020)

woods_walker said:


> Great information and thanks for sharing I would love to see some of your bottles sometime!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.  It is one of only four foreign insulators in this display.  I put the four foreign insulators in because of their unique shapes.  It always amazed me how mankind could come up with 500 ways of doing the exact same thing.  Not like in bottles where there were different ingredients and advertising; this is just a piece of glass on a pin designed to stop the conductivity of a wire.   LOL


----------



## dario (May 8, 2020)

woods_walker said:


> I’ve shared this before on the forum but I received a response saying it was common. I could see that because there are no makers marks on it and it’s just a plain insulator.... It just seems to be so old and crude and I have been unable to find another like it online. Could you pass along any info on this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that is a U73, no-name, porcelain insulator likely made in Pittsburgh, PA.  I would say it is at least 100 years old.  It is a pony type usually used for communications as opposed to electric only.   They are fairly common and book for about $5 to $10.  That piece however, due to its excellent condition, and super crudeness would probably fetch much more.  I would guess in the $50 to $100 range.  That is a "one-of-a-kind" of sorts and has what we call a cool factor which is what can add a zero to the value.  We use U numbers as opposed to CDs in glass to identify porcelain insulators.  Thank you.  Dario


----------



## woods_walker (May 8, 2020)

dario said:


> Yes that is a U73, no-name, porcelain insulator likely made in Pittsburgh, PA. I would say it is at least 100 years old. It is a pony type usually used for communications as opposed to electric only. They are fairly common and book for about $5 to $10. That piece however, due to its excellent condition, and super crudeness would probably fetch much more. I would guess in the $50 to $100 range. That is a "one-of-a-kind" of sorts and has what we call a cool factor which is what can add a zero to the value. We use U numbers as opposed to CDs in glass to identify porcelain insulators. Thank you. Dario



Thanks that really clears things up! I’m not someone to care about value and I dig most of what I collect. As you know digging these fragile items can sometimes mean there’s damage. Unfortunately that insulator does have a piece missing out of its backside. But it still displays nicely and that’s all I care about! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dario (May 8, 2020)

No problem.  That is why I am here; to answer questions.  Take care.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 8, 2020)

I lie, the 5h row down 2nd one over from left. It looks lint a robot head


----------



## dario (May 8, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> I lie, the 5h row down 2nd one over from left. It looks lint a robot head


That is the French piece we discussed earlier.  many in the insulator hobby call that a robot.


----------



## sandchip (May 10, 2020)

Love that olive amber 126.  Those early blobs are as good as threadless to me.  Isn't there a red amber one out there somewhere?


----------



## dario (May 10, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Love that olive amber 126.  Those early blobs are as good as threadless to me.  Isn't there a red amber one out there somewhere?


Yes the CD126 is one of the first threaded insulators that come in some rare colors.  Yes there is a dark red amber and even a purple Brookfield 126 as well.  And yes again, you are correct again; these are harder to find than most threadless insulators.


----------



## sandchip (May 10, 2020)

I'm sure you're familiar with Jack Kesling, from Pennsylvania, I believe.  I was just a kid when he was stationed at RAFB.  He worked the line that goes through my town back in the '60s and found some goodies, including 3 purple 126s.  Like one isn't enough!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 11, 2020)

Hello dario, i have a bunch of insulators that i pretty much don't know the value of, but first I came across one i have been told may be a lightning arrestor? I know it may not be your area of expertise but i thought i would ask just for kicks and giggles. Here it is General Electric? 6 inches in diameter on embossed end. About 11" in length. Very heavy piece at 10 lbs. Thanks for any information. ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

